# LCD TV for Adria Vision 707sg



## 111149 (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi All,

Love our new MH and we are now looking to fit an LCD/DVD TV.

What size of TV fits into the TV cabinet above the passenger seats. Our MH is a 2007 model and fitted with the pull out bracket for a LCD TV but I'm not sure if I can fit a 19" LCD TV with built in DVD or do I need to stick to 15" ?

You know what us men are like - boys with toys  

Also out MH is pre wired for a tv - silly question coming up ! , I take it all I need is an aerial?

Cheers,

Vince


----------



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

I have the 677SP. I'm sure I'd be able to get a 19" tv in mine. I pinched the 15" LCD with integral DVD player from my daughter's room and that fits fine. But a word of warning. The metal work of the bracket might cover the slots you need to plug into. So although I could attach it I couldn't plug in the scart. As to the size, I think a 15" is big enough - I was even thinking about 10".

On a completely different tack - did you get any manuals on the base vehicle for the vision. My dealer gave me nothing i.e. how the cruise controls works what the tyre pressures are. It's really bugging me. You spend on this money !!!


----------



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

Hope you read this!! I've just bought an Avtex 15" 7in1. I suspect that that is the limit and that 19" would be too big. I'm also a bit concerned about the weight of the thing as the bracket flexes somewhat when fully extended. 

Views from other users would be appreciated


----------



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

Hope you read this!! I've just bought an Avtex 15" 7in1. I suspect that that is the limit and that 19" would be too big. I'm also a bit concerned about the weight of the thing as the bracket flexes somewhat when fully extended. 

Views from other users would be appreciated


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Can you tell me the maximum dimensions and i'll give you some options.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

We are Adria dealers, and to the best of my knowledge we had looked into fitting the 19" Avtex, but I am 99% certain that it was just a little too large to fit and not by much either.

The 15" will definately be able to be located in the TV cupboard. I believe in the past we had to modify the cupboard and remove/relocate the wooden divider, although this may have been specific to a customers requirements.

The brackets will have no concerns with the weight loading of the Avtex. The Avtex televisions are certainly very light in comparison to the competition, so if you are concerned about weight, stick with the Avtex.

I hope this has been of some help to you!

Regards
Chris
Premier Motorhomes of Chichester


----------

